# arrow square and spinner



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

spine tester prototype
already made a lot of changes but you get the idea


----------



## meMYSELFnI (Jul 5, 2018)

Very nice!
Are you looking to sell them later?


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

I’ll give my take on this. I have been talking with Redruff for several months and have tested the arrow squaring device/arrow spinner. I have cut 10 dozen arrows, squares all with his device and the diamond stone really makes a nice square end, I even had some scrap arrows and cut them not so perfect and although it does take a little longer than if you get em close the first time it will square em well. I have used the G5 arrow squarer and it does work BUT it is to small for me, Redruffs is easier to use and hold onto. 
Take the squarer off and boom, gotta arrow spinner! I tested the arrow spinner as we didn’t know how the bearings would spin compared to the pine ridge spinner. The pine ridge makes the arrow walk as you spin where Redruffs doesn’t. Also they both spin arrows the same time(maybe 1 or 2 seconds longer for Redruffs)! 
I haven’t gotten my hands on the spine tester yet but everything I have received has been quality, he is constantly looking to improve and I think this will be a affordable option for someone wanting to build a precise arrow. 
I can get some videos of the spinner once I get my shop counter cleaned off, been straightening up but made more of a mess ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wihunt608 (Jul 1, 2018)

Is the aluminum 80/20


----------



## 78Staff (Dec 31, 2002)

Looks good, I struggle with the G5 due to it's small size and height- would much prefer a larger version - look forward to seeing the final product, am very interested :thumbs_up


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Great job Bill looks awesome !!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice! What diamond plate are you using? I might add one to mine instead of using adhesive to glue sandpaper to it.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheArcheryDude (Feb 16, 2019)

Your arrow spinner / squarer looks very similar to what I have in Fusion 360 but I was going to use sandpaper. It never occurred to me to use a diamond block.


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

I would love to have one of these! Are you going to sell them?


----------



## cfassm (Apr 16, 2005)

I would buy one also.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Wihunt608 said:


> Is the aluminum 80/20


It is 8020 but I hand mill both ends on a Bridgeport to make sure the ends go on square.

Give me a little time to get squared(see what I did there) away on supplies and they will be ready.

I'm going to be become a sponsor so I'll let everyone know.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

roosclan said:


> Nice! What diamond plate are you using? I might add one to mine instead of using adhesive to glue sandpaper to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clickable or active links are not allowed in threads unless you are a sponsor


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice!! 

I just got done with mine. Copied the ram set up with all the adjustment. Used a pc of alum angle, milled the bearing blocks out of 3/4” on my 1962 Bridgeport. Using the extruded is a great idea.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

widow maker 223 said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> I just got done with mine. Copied the ram set up with all the adjustment. Used a pc of alum angle, milled the bearing blocks out of 3/4” on my 1962 Bridgeport. Using the extruded is a great idea.


Let's see a picture!


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

I will take one tonight. Made a block for arrow squaring also, have to glue a pc of diamond stone to it yet. Took forever to lay out all the holes, I dont have DRO’s which sucks but i got the mill for $700 with a ton of goodies. Amazing how sensitive the spinner is.


----------



## rodco03 (Feb 5, 2019)

very nice. great thinking


----------



## 78Staff (Dec 31, 2002)

redruff said:


> spine tester prototype
> already made a lot of changes but you get the idea


RedRuff,
Any update on availability of these?


----------



## maufic (Apr 11, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## nitr027 (Apr 11, 2019)

cool


----------



## Shorttrails (Jul 27, 2016)

Ordered mine yesterday. looking forward to it. last spinner I bought wouldn't spin...


----------



## keep_hunting_ca (Oct 3, 2017)

Looks nice


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Only a couple left on the first run. 
Click here for classified

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5710991


----------



## skip9693 (Feb 1, 2011)

redruff,

Any word on the spine tester availability?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I believe they are ready! Skip9693 I sent you a PM.


----------



## hocojoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Can't wait to try this


----------



## Soo Jit (Aug 12, 2007)

This is a very nice design!!!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Bearings are in and they are the good ones! I'm making these again and hopefully I have a steady supply of bearings!:darkbeer:


----------



## Plant 175 (Jun 11, 2013)

So this expands large enough to do spine testing ? Where do you get the spine tester ?


----------



## 260rem (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, looks like factory made.


----------



## Eagle Archer (Oct 24, 2017)

nice idea


----------



## LCguy (Jan 17, 2019)

This is a super product. Well made and works great!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Will this work on aluminum shafts as well?


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Mine arrived today. Incredibly well built, bearing spin perfectly. Solid feeling. Love the diamond plate for sanding. Very impressed. Super quick shipping. I'll put it to work over the weekend.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

What stone would I need to square inserts? I thought the diamond stone would work, but it didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Perry24 said:


> What stone would I need to square inserts? I thought the diamond stone would work, but it didn't seem to do anything.


Do you mean an aluminum insert?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ruffme said:


> Do you mean an aluminum insert?


Yes, an aluminum insert.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

No selling in the DIY section,
but here is the classified link

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5775613&p=1111309571#post1111309571


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Received mine the other day. Well built.....great workmanship. Thanks Bill


----------



## ole4x4 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have one that I made similar to this using an RC airplane prop balancer and a old board. Seeing this one makes me want to add a arrow squaring attachment. 

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## DL_3012 (Nov 14, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## wilhelm4737 (Nov 30, 2019)

What a great concept! You nailed it. I'm a beginner Archer, and I've been leaning towards making my own arrows. I might have to buy one of these in there near future if you continue making them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## 89_stang (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry for bringing up an old post. 

Are these still for sale?


----------



## GA_FL (May 19, 2020)

looks good


----------



## BoganOutdoors (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm interested in the spine tester if you're still making them.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

BoganOutdoors said:


> I'm interested in the spine tester if you're still making them.


Sorry, I'm not making the spine tester any longer.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

89_stang said:


> Sorry for bringing up an old post.
> 
> Are these still for sale?


Still for sale.


----------



## gtpeters (Feb 26, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## Tbays70 (Jun 23, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## basg (Oct 28, 2018)

Any idea what shipping to the Netherlands would be? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

basg said:


> Any idea what shipping to the Netherlands would be?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


PM me your address and I should be able to tell you.


----------



## cory.pitts (Nov 10, 2017)

clean build


----------



## Dbuck90 (Jul 1, 2020)

ruffme said:


> Started getting serious about arrow building so made these:
> 
> Diamond surface so you never need sandpaper again.
> Remove the sanding end and you have a spinner.
> ...


 that looks awesome a lot better then what I currently have


----------



## cory.pitts (Nov 10, 2017)

Slick


----------

